# how do you put picture on here



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

i cant for the life of me find how to put a picture of my baby on here, anyone help


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

geri said:


> i cant for the life of me find how to put a picture of my baby on here, anyone help


Okay, go here...
http://photobucket.com/

Get yourself a free account, register etc. Then upload your images. When the page refreshes if you hover over your pic a load of boxes appear underneath with a load of code.

You need to copy the stuff in the box labelled IMG code and then paste that into your message for posting on the forum...

A bit like this one...










Then your pic will appear once you hit the 'Submit' button

Cheers

rich


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

love the pic rich


----------

